

Google Paid $1 Billion More For YouTube Than It Thought The Site Was Worth  - bastian
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-google-paid-a-billion-dollar-premium-for-youtube-over-its-own-valuation/

======
fizx
I often wonder how much of the big-company dynamics (especially overhiring and
personnel inefficiency) are driven by the desire to impact competitors.

------
zaidf
Very wise words for anyone negotiating an acquisition:

 _In the deal dynamics, the price, remember, is not set by my judgment or by
financial model or discounted cash flow. It’s set by what people are willing
to pay._

~~~
orblivion
Yeah, I'm not even sure what else it could possibly mean. Perhaps they thought
that other companies would probably pay a billion dollars less, but they upped
their offer by this much just in case? That's the only way I could make sense
of this.

